# (TX) (CBR) HRCH Platte River's Decoy Dancer MH



## Wade Scroggins (Mar 7, 2013)

Deke is a 70lb light deadgrass Chessie that is all amateur trained. He was the first dog we ever training for the hunt test games and obtained his HRCH before 2yrs old, and his MH at 32 months. Very well socialized and good with kid's, strangers, and other dog's. He has a good training attitude and a good marker. Pictures and additional info available on request.


Hips: Good CB-11015G39M-VPI
Elbows: Normal CB-EL2817M39-VPI
DM: Clear CB-DM1963/14M-VPI
PRA: Clear by Parentage
EIC: Clear by Parentage
Registration: SR76839003


----------

